# Sq D regulator flg6



## frankietheclamp (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

last night i bought a used concrete mixer, with what was apparently a blown electric motor. tonight, i started messing around with it, and it works just fine, after i removed this from the wiring. does anyone have any idea what it is for?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Any connections on it for air pressure etc?


----------



## frankietheclamp (Jan 31, 2011)

No, it wasn't connected to anything else. there isn't anything on the machine it could be connected to. it's a basic concrete mixer, pulley driven


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Regulator to maintain mixer speed at various loads? What kind of motor?


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

That is a air pressure operated switch. It can be set for a on and off pressure between 10 and 155 lb. For example, on a air compressor it might be set to turn on at 50 lb and off at 120. My guess is that the motor on your mixer was salvaged from a old air compressor and someone kept the switch to use as a junction box, (and wired it wrong)


----------

